# Do I need a lockout



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

I bought some 027 lionel track to go with my layout and there is no place to wire it up. What can I do? I looked for a terminal track but cant find one.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Just bring the wire up through the bottom. Hot in the middle tube and the ground on an outside tube. (any side it doesn't matter.) but hot in the middle. 

You can cut a piece from a tin can and solder the wire to it and just slip it into the under side of the tube on the rail too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The t man has a thread on what he did check it out,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2681


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Echoing the comments above ...

I used some crimp-on terminal connectors (the kind with a flat ring for accepting a screw) ... pushed them up through the gap between the rail tube extrusion.

That said, a "Lockon" can be found likely at any hobby store, train swap, etc. Very common, cheap.

TJ


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I would hook up both outside rails together. I'm not sure but i think some of the "non derailing" switches may require this. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, the non-derailing switches have insulated sections on the switch itself to trigger the switch if it's in the wrong position. Since we're talking tubular track, the outer rails are quite firmly connected together in any case.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I thought that if they insulated the inner rail (one side only, the inner rails on the switch) that the inner rail that is insulated would have to be hooked up somewhere else for the insulating pins to have any function? The train crossing track that is hooked up to the common on the transformer making contact with an unhooked outer rail would electrically do nothing to actuate the switch.
All hypothetical since most cars have metal axles hooking the 2 outer rails together. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

As you say, for O-gauge, virtually every car or locomotive will connect the two outside rails by passing over them. If you look at a non-derailing switch, either O27 or standard O gauge, you'll see the insulated sections of track. For switches like the 022 standard O model, you need insulating pins to isolate the sense tracks. For Fastrack switches, the insulated sections are contained within the switch rails and no insulated pins are necessary.


----------

